# Our off road tandem so far



## JohnClimber (15 Oct 2013)

Update 135 miles ridden in 4 weeks on our Dawes off road tandem












Saturday saw a long ride with the dog rickshaw on the back making it a very long vehicle





Archie ran half of it and rode the other half





Then the day after we ventured for our first Tandem trail centre ride at Coed y Brennin's blue loop we enjoyed it so much we did it twice.

This photo from my rear facing camera sums up the fun we had





The 2nd loop I put the camera onto record and here is the short berm twisty section with Archie getting in the way a little.


So what do you think?


----------



## dan_bo (16 Oct 2013)

Love it. Bet it's a bugger for wheelies though!


----------



## Alex H (16 Oct 2013)

Great photos


----------



## Phaeton (16 Oct 2013)

Does the dog not have legs?

Alan...


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Oct 2013)

Phaeton said:


> Does the dog not have legs?


 
Yes but to run 16 flat/fast miles one day then 10 hilly miles the very next day would be asking a bit too much of his short legs.


----------



## Saluki (16 Oct 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Yes but to run 16 flat/fast miles one day then 10 hilly miles the very next day would be asking a bit too much of his short legs.


Nah! He's a terrier

We have a doggy rucksack for our JRT to carry her in when she gets knackered. She rides in it for about 10 minutes then is raring to go again. She sleeps well at night though , I bet your Archie does too.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2013)

the 2nd video is wicked and well done to rear end charlie who was smiling all the way


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Oct 2013)

Did the wife's first 20miler today, 155 miles to date.


----------



## London Female (20 Oct 2013)

Fantastic, that looked like a lot of fun. I am hoping to get a tandem for me and my daughter next summer.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Oct 2013)

It looks great fun.

Is the trailer specifically a doggy trailer or have you adapted achildrens trailer?

Which model of dawes tandem is it?

Steve


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Oct 2013)

It's a Dawes XC Double Edge http://www.dawescycles.com/p-156-double-edge.aspx with bling suspension forks up front.

And a kiddie trailer with the front flap made dog escape proof.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2013)

London Female said:


> Fantastic, that looked like a lot of fun. I am hoping to get a tandem for me and my daughter next summer.


@London Female if you wanted to try one before hand feel free to give me shout as we have a Raleigh mtb style one sat doing not a lot in the garage .

must admit i am thinking about attaching it to the turbo so we can both exercise !


----------



## London Female (22 Oct 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @London Female if you wanted to try one before hand feel free to give me shout as we have a Raleigh mtb style one sat doing not a lot in the garage .
> 
> must admit i am thinking about attaching it to the turbo so we can both exercise !



I was going to hire one but was told it wouldn't be suitable for us as my daughter, who will be on the back is slightly taller than I am. However, when out with my local ctc group on Saturday a couple who ride a tandem said that is rubbish.


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Jan 2014)

232 mile in and still enjoying it. we did 26 miles today.

We've entered the Liverpool - Chester - Liverpool 50 mile ride this July so the mileage needs to be upped a little, and my target for the Tandem this year is 1000 miles before 2015


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Feb 2014)

After a silly slow speed bike crash, 4 stitches and a blood poisoning infection called Cellulitus plus a bought of shingles I've now been given the all clear to ride again, so the Tandem will/should be out this weekend as normal.


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Mar 2014)

Update, after my lay up and poor weather we've now done 286 miles since August, with lighter nights and warmer days, the target of 1000 miles before the 12 months is out could be a bit touch and go.

Photo from todays ride out in the sun


----------

